# dubai



## druide (8. Juli 2014)

hallo. Ich fliege bald nach Dubai. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich eine angellizenz erwerben kann ...!?


----------



## TarponChris (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: dubai*

hier:
http://dubaifishingclub.com/page/how-to-get-fishing-license-in-dubai


----------

